

Attack of The Frames: VideoEgg Introduces The Twig Ad Bar - coglethorpe
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/04/15/attack-of-the-frames-videoegg-introduces-the-twig-ad-bar/

======
smoody
I'm not so sure the VideoEgg's frame is 'evil' like DiggBar's frame. It looks
to me as if the ad is inserted into the current DOM at runtime and thus the
URL for every page using the technology isn't a VideoEgg URL (could you
imagine if an ad company told their customers that, from now on, their pages
would be served-up with the ad company's URL?). If it doesn't take over the
URL and is just nodes dynamically inserted into the DOM at runtime, then no
harm done, right?

~~~
mr_justin
Exactly, this is a totally different beast which requires the website author
to put the VideoEgg content on their site explicitly.

The article on TechCrunch seems to be written with little understanding of the
toolbar or how it actually works.

------
dc2k08
The web would be another beast all together if it wasn't for ads. Look at all
the Newspapers that are crumbling but still publishing online. The CS monitor
recently stopped printing but for a weekender though it updates its website
every day. Sites need ads for revenue and I don't think VideoEgg's bar is too
intrusive. In fact I wouldn't mind a bar like that on a tv if it meant shows
didn't have to pause for a break every ten minutes. I could see it running on
the bottom of online videos too instead of having an ad run at the start.

